# Need to make up some run reports



## Boston_EMS58 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey, so my emt-b class is ending this week and I need to turn in one final assignment before my final exams and all. We were assigned 5 run reports that we needed to fill out during the course of the class but my prof. was extremely unorganized and forgot to give us the assignment so now I have to make them up. Make everything up, scenarios, vitals and well eveything else. I could use some help making some of these up. I've made one already but I need 4 more. Some help would be awsome!


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 7, 2011)

Check the scenarios forum.


----------



## crazycajun (Aug 7, 2011)

Boston_EMS58 said:


> Hey, so my emt-b class is ending this week and I need to turn in one final assignment before my final exams and all. We were assigned 5 run reports that we needed to fill out during the course of the class but my prof. was extremely unorganized and forgot to give us the assignment so now I have to make them up. Make everything up, scenarios, vitals and well eveything else. I could use some help making some of these up. I've made one already but I need 4 more. Some help would be awsome!



Did you not have any clinical ride alongs?


----------



## Tigger (Aug 7, 2011)

crazycajun said:


> Did you not have any clinical ride alongs?



Sadly any time and on ambulance is no longer required to pass a basic class in MA, and apparently some schools do not even mandate ER time anymore.


----------



## Amber (Aug 7, 2011)

Are you serious? At my school, we have to have 15 run reports.



Tigger said:


> Sadly any time and on ambulance is no longer required to pass a basic class in MA, and apparently some schools do not even mandate ER time anymore.


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 7, 2011)

Make up a scenario for a typical chest pain, breathing problem, minor trauma, MVA trauma, and headache that refuses ambulance transport.

Include all the stuff you would want to know or pass on about each issue.

This should get you started.


----------



## depri (Aug 7, 2011)

Tigger said:


> Sadly any time and on ambulance is no longer required to pass a basic class in MA, and apparently some schools do not even mandate ER time anymore.



Seriously? I know the hours or trips vary from state to state/local to local/school to school (or something like that), but I figure it would be a requirement that all students should get SOME experience during class. 

With the school I went to (state required I'm sure), we had to do 3 12-hr ambulance clinicals and 1 12-hr ER clinical before we finished, or, like you said, we don't pass. Think I had about 15-16 PCRs written after the 3 ambulance clinicals. I'm glad we still do them; you can't learn EVERYTHING just from class IMO.


----------



## CheifBud (Aug 8, 2011)

Are you kidding this sounds like a blast!  provided I can constrain myself to realistic and appropriate content XD

Pack of genetically enhanced wolflions cause a mass casualty incident...

A live action role-play gone away resulting in partial dismemberment via sword...

A meth head who is convinced the bear in the woods behind is house really just wants to cuddle...

Just a few ideas, I had a pretty good rapport with my instructor/chief but others may find the too factious.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Aug 8, 2011)

depri said:


> Seriously? I know the hours or trips vary from state to state/local to local/school to school (or something like that), but I figure it would be a requirement that all students should get SOME experience during class.
> 
> With the school I went to (state required I'm sure), we had to do 3 12-hr ambulance clinicals and 1 12-hr ER clinical before we finished, or, like you said, we don't pass. Think I had about 15-16 PCRs written after the 3 ambulance clinicals. I'm glad we still do them; you can't learn EVERYTHING just from class IMO.



They don't have the clinical space in the EMS system or the hospitals for EMT-Bs here. We do however have a very long and intense field training period that more than prepares you for the job. They also encouraged us to do ride-alongs during our class, but these were not required.


----------



## Flightorbust (Aug 8, 2011)

CheifBud said:


> A meth head who is convinced the bear in the woods behind is house really just wants to cuddle...
> 
> Just a few ideas, I had a pretty good rapport with my instructor/chief but others may find the too factious.



Sadly in colorado I wouldnt be surprised.


----------



## mcdonl (Aug 9, 2011)

Wow... this in the state with the largest EMS license scandal in recent times and they do not require field time? No wonder people do not take educational requirements seriously... sounds like the STATE doesn't either.

Anyway, you should be able to ramble off some scenarios by now... just pick a topic (bee sting) and go through what you should do on that call.


----------



## Boston_EMS58 (Aug 9, 2011)

CheifBud said:


> Are you kidding this sounds like a blast!  provided I can constrain myself to realistic and appropriate content XD
> 
> Pack of genetically enhanced wolflions cause a mass casualty incident...
> 
> ...


lol!!!!! I'm not above using the meth head and the bear scenario!


----------



## Boston_EMS58 (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks guys, I was planning on getting all complicated and intricate but it turns out the run reports are only worth 2 percent of my grade. I'm keeping it simple...


----------



## mcdonl (Aug 9, 2011)

Boston_EMS58 said:


> Thanks guys, I was planning on getting all complicated and intricate but it turns out the run reports are only worth 2 percent of my grade. I'm keeping it simple...



EMS education is more about getting a passing grade. Your run reports should be neither simple or complex, they should be an accurate representation of the care that you provided.

Your assessments, findings, treatment and run reports should all match and be consistant everytime.


----------



## Boston_EMS58 (Aug 9, 2011)

One more quick question. Anyone know what a "Financial Class Number" is?


----------



## Tigger (Aug 9, 2011)

mcdonl said:


> EMS education is more about getting a passing grade. Your run reports should be neither simple or complex, they should be an accurate representation of the care that you provided.
> 
> Your assessments, findings, treatment and run reports should all match and be consistant everytime.



One wonders what the point is of assigning someone to make up scenarios and then writing down the care that they would provide. The hardest part about writing up PCRs is gathering all the information to be included. The work gets taken out of the assignment when you get to make up the information.

Anyone should be able to plug the information gathered into *cohesive* narrative, it's just copy and paste in your brain.


----------



## mcdonl (Aug 10, 2011)

Tigger said:


> One wonders what the point is of assigning someone to make up scenarios and then writing down the care that they would provide. The hardest part about writing up PCRs is gathering all the information to be included. The work gets taken out of the assignment when you get to make up the information.
> 
> Anyone should be able to plug the information gathered into *cohesive* narrative, it's just copy and paste in your brain.



There is no point to it. A good system assigns PATIENT CARE to the student with an output of a PCR. I have no idea why MA does not require patient contacts to get your license.


----------



## crazycajun (Aug 10, 2011)

Issues like this are why EMS is having such a hard time being taken seriously. How is it that a Truck driving school requires more hours to complete than an average EMT-B school and is mandated to have field time? This makes absolutely no sense. How can you take a person, teach him classroom basics and expect him to perform in the real world? It is well past time to END the EMT-B program. We need to expand the EMT-A format to include all of the basics plus all of the EMT-A protocols and add 250 hours minimum of clinical time. We need to end the high turnover ratio problems and I feel this would be a huge step in the right direction. I know some feel that the additional cost would be problematic but look at how many EMT-B's out there who are finished with school and still out of work or are working in retail. We need to be taken out of the "Public Safety Realm" and put under healthcare where we belong. We need to let Fire Fighters fight fire. We need to be more selective in hiring practices and we need to shut down many of the "Run of the Mill" EMT schools. Paramedics should be degreed professionals and continuing education should be expanded. With these things in place, our position in healthcare would change greatly. It would give us the tools needed to demand better pay and benefits. But the most important thing is we could better serve the community with better care and better personnel.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 10, 2011)

Points well taken in your post above, I agree with most of it. I'd be the first to tell you and the rest of EMS that I hold a job that shouldn't exist.

I think that a single ER shift is woefully inadequate, but then again so is "25 patient contacts." I remember finishing my basic classic with its 50-60 clinical hours and feeling like I could step right on to a rig. Nope not a chance. Anything less then spending an entire week on ambulance is not going to provide even a remotely accurate portrayal of the job, much less asses someone's skill set.


----------



## crazycajun (Aug 11, 2011)

Tigger said:


> Points well taken in your post above, I agree with most of it. I'd be the first to tell you and the rest of EMS that I hold a job that shouldn't exist.
> 
> I think that a single ER shift is woefully inadequate, but then again so is "25 patient contacts." I remember finishing my basic classic with its 50-60 clinical hours and feeling like I could step right on to a rig. Nope not a chance. Anything less then spending an entire week on ambulance is not going to provide even a remotely accurate portrayal of the job, much less asses someone's skill set.



At least you had 50-60 clinical hours. Most do not even get that. Please understand that I am not trying to offend EMT-B's. There are many great EMT-B's out here and I know they could transition very easily. My issues are the lack of training for new EMT-B's. As I stated before, many EMT-B's have less training than a new over the road truck driver and certainly less field training. Truck driving schools offer a 3 to 4 week course (most are 4 now) that require the student to attend a minimum 8 hours per day and 120 to 160 total hour minimum.  After completion, those students are required to be in a company training program for a minimum 60 days working a minimum of 40 hours per week. Many EMT-B schools only require 110 hours of training and many IFT companies will hire these people and throw them in the street. This tells me that we are allowing companies to say that a truckload of lettuce is more important than the pre-hospital emergency care offered by an EMT-B. It also tells me that if we continue this way of thinking, EMS will never be taken seriously.


----------

